# AJs at the Edge, Thu.



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

Finally got a weather window to get out on the GoM and with Amberjake open 1 Jan, so had to go. Couldn't get a crew together, so Ed and I went, leaving Sherman Cove Marina about 0700 with a tenp of 44. Warmed up nicely and we got out limit of AJs (biggest we brought on the boat) and a selection of Mingo, Pogy, Bluenose, etc. Made it back about 1400 with a couple of hours to clean all the fish and boat. Sun, Fun, & Suds.....LIFE IS GOOD! Not bad for 73 & 75 year-olders!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

more pics


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

and more pics...


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

Nice haul fellas. Looks like a great trip!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Damn work! Looks like I missed a goodun. Glad to see you guys made it out. I can almost hear Eds breathing!


----------



## k-dog (May 15, 2013)

Never ate AJ throat How is it


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Great job guys! Thanks for sharing. And I love the reel!


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

k-dog...laid out on the grill, like eating 2 large chicken breasts, but excellent taste....sometimes a bitch to cut out, not like Snapper.:tongue_smilie::chef:


----------



## Jason B (Jul 3, 2014)

Nice catch guys!!!


----------



## cloring (Mar 1, 2016)

Hell yes! Great catch. You using spinners for those donkeys? That would be special.


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Live large bait for the AJ's. Skip, you don't know the half of it........the large ones both John and I switched off fighting. Yes, my breathing would get heavy and you or TJ weren't there to take up the slack. The large one which took both John and I to hold up for a picture took about 20 or 30 minutes to get to the boat and then we had a hell-of-a time getting him in. Yep, laughing and yelling like two young boys!! My back tells me how much we missed having you on board. Looking forward to some great fishing this year!! Ed


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

You guys are awesome!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Damnit what a haul. I want to get out there so bad I can taste em!!!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Great trip. Thanks for the report.


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Looks like your group always has good time. I want to be like you guys when I get older. Have some good friends to enjoy fishing with.


----------



## NoCatch (Apr 27, 2008)

We had 44lbs of filets to split....at $9.99 @ Joe Paddys, a pretty good freezer run!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

How did the anchor work John?


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Anchor worked great Skip, only problem was John or I had to set and retrieve it. We need a Saturday trip for you............we don't want you to forget how to do that plus drop and retrieve the buoy marker and maybe gaff a few. And if you had been on board you would have fought those fish after they wore our ole asses out. I'm still sore, but ready for another trip!


----------

